# Time Travel



## laughinReaper

Do you think time travelers exist?


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyCvKkANPZQ]3 TIME TRAVELERS Caught With CELL PHONES (Time Travel Proof?) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OPRtvjUi6I]Time Travel PROOF--iPhone in 1948 Film! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHgmIXF6k00]"Time Travel" has been discoveredl! Absolute proof? Or eerie illusion... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

and then you have this guy.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngpiysCANWM]TIME TRAVEL IS REAL - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0dbVl7yB9w]Time Traveler, Andrew Basiago at Gettysburg 1863 and 9/11 Was Known, 30 Years in Advance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

these are weak

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_GblQWw1gc&list=PL7DADEABE2BDB7A78]Time Traveler Found in old film - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL3nCZ2Mxv8]Time Traveler found in War Photo 1942 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ4-8bn8-YU]Time Traveller from 1927? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

sorry dude that looks nothing like Abraham Lincoln

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHflq8R3s8w]Shocking Time traveler girl 1850 photo and Abraham Lincoln real photo! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dblack

I am a multi-dimensional being with the power to move through both time and space.

True story.


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKi-xrI8RYI]Time Travel - TOTAL PROOF in 1953 US Government Film - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

dblack said:


> I am a multi-dimensional being with the power to move through both time and space.
> 
> True story.



I am Dr Who's next besty!


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB0CXDmKNvY]THE TRUE STORY OF THE PHILADELPHIA EXPERIMENT (FULL DOCUMENTARY) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjwPdWKF5oc&list=PL1dBtSA04CCadXBLza5dwm-7l_Jz_BbDt]1941 Time Traveller Photo + Analysis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

No.


----------



## Yurt

this thread is not serious is it?  what time traveler would sit and pose for a picture with a cell phone?  and who would they talk to, given there are no cell towers and no network


----------



## Harry Dresden

Yurt said:


> this thread is not serious is it?  what time traveler would sit and pose for a picture with a cell phone?  and who would they talk to, given there are no cell towers and no network



someone in the Tardis.....who else?....


----------



## Politico

No.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

laughinReaper said:


> Do you think time travelers exist?



Do you think it matters?


----------



## paulitician

I'm fascinated with anything Time-Travel related. Can't get enough of it. Here's a little something to add to the thread...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YavZ0kMVCQ]Evidence of Time Travelers on the Internet? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

What do we want?  A Time Machine!

When do we want it? Irrelevant!


----------



## paulitician

Wow. Great videos. Thanks all.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Time travel movies are pretty disturbing. Since we're bound in perspective to time's passage on a human's lifetime as scale, the notion of vastly exceeding our own lifetime is kinda disturbing. Kinda sucks to see how well the world gets on without us anymore.


----------



## paulitician

Sallow said:


> What do we want?  A Time Machine!
> 
> When do we want it? Irrelevant!



Uh, you're on the Paranormal forum there dipshit. So it is relevant. If you don't like discussing the Paranormal, kindly STFU and GTFO. Have a nice day.


----------



## BobPlumb

I've been traveling through time my whole life.


----------



## Politico

I cannot believe the tax money they piss away.


----------



## Ronin

If it did whomever did would not be on the same timeline.  The paradoxes make it impossible.  Stars are warping time-space just sitting there.  If a civilization has been able to harness wormhole technology somewhere in the universe, then they can technically time travel.


----------



## Ringel05

I go back in time quite frequently.  And I have the pictures to prove it.  







No, that's not me.......


----------



## Ringel05

paulitician said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do we want?  A Time Machine!
> 
> When do we want it? Irrelevant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you're on the Paranormal forum there dipshit. So it is relevant. If you don't like discussing the Paranormal, kindly STFU and GTFO. Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Still time traveling.  Oops there goes another couple of seconds......  Dayamn, a couple more!  This is happening all too quickly!  Can't we all just slow down?


----------



## Politico

Shame. If that were you I would be praising you for the balls it takes to rock that stache.


----------



## Papawx3

If you made a mistake 20 years ago, then just recently traveled back in time and corrected it, did it ever happen?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

A device enabling time travel proper is probably impossible. But relativistic time dilation allows travel foward in time if you move fast enough. The faster you move, the slower time progresses. Supposedly, physics doesn't prohibit backwards time travel but it's a mind-bending explanation and I can't begin tow rap my head around it. 

But because of the Grandfather paradox, I assume if you could go backwards in time, you'd leave your original universe and emerge in a paralell one. So because you're emerging into a different verse, you could kill your own grandfather without preventing your own birth since the relatives in that verse aren't your actual relatives, but paralell versions. And if you didn't leave your original universe, and did go back in time to kill your own grandfather, maybe it'd simply do nothing at all. Maybe the time-lines simply adapt to the changes on-the-fly. Since you already exist, nothing you change in your own past affects your current existence. Can make all the changes you want, create all the paradoxes you want, but ultimately nothing changes because you already exist. Stranger things happen in the universe we don't yet understand, like quantum entanglement.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Delta4Embassy said:


> A device enabling time travel proper is probably impossible. But relativistic time dilation allows travel foward in time if you move fast enough. The faster you move, the slower time progresses. Supposedly, physics doesn't prohibit backwards time travel but it's a mind-bending explanation and I can't begin tow rap my head around it.
> 
> But because of the Grandfather paradox, I assume if you could go backwards in time, *you'd leave your original universe and emerge in a paralell one.* So because you're emerging into a different verse, you could kill your own grandfather without preventing your own birth since the relatives in that verse aren't your actual relatives, but paralell versions. And if you didn't leave your original universe, and did go back in time to kill your own grandfather, maybe it'd simply do nothing at all. Maybe the time-lines simply adapt to the changes on-the-fly. Since you already exist, nothing you change in your own past affects your current existence. Can make all the changes you want, create all the paradoxes you want, but ultimately nothing changes because you already exist. Stranger things happen in the universe we don't yet understand, like quantum entanglement.



I agree with this somewhat - a parallel universe yes, but one of time. Think of it as a mere expression of the same universe - one that would reflect a different outcome. Remember that entropy is what causes time - one universe, with no real "time," just different outcomes when time is introduced into the equation.


----------



## Abishai100

*Egyptian Stewardess: Prickly Poetics*

We could relate time travel to regular travel/tourism, since time travel seems to stir our everyday fancy about mobility imagination.

When you go on EgyptAir and meet a beautiful Egyptian stewardess, maybe you think that she reminds you why her land and routes of travel involving her land create human dialogue about experience variegation.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Papawx3 said:


> If you made a mistake 20 years ago, then just recently traveled back in time and corrected it, did it ever happen?



Both. You cannot fix that relm, only the new one that now exists, after you "forked" time. 

There are now two separate universes, one where you fixed what happened and the other that remained static.


----------



## anotherlife

Physics doesn't prohibit time from being non-linear.  Time travel probably exist, and our progression in time is an iteration between past and FUTURE events.  (Recursivity.)


----------



## my2¢

Time Travel - I'm sure of it.  We can't figure out how the pyramids and some other things came to be because they haven't been built yet.


----------

